# Romagnola's Chicks



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello to everybody!  
These are my chicks born in October,but now they're bigger..
I breed Romagnola chicken.
I want to show you chicks of this Italian breed 

There's also a picture of a little cockerel


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cool pics. love the last one.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute chicks! Glad you posted these pictures for us.


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

I love their plumage  
How you call the "flakes"? Would have to say their white spots


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Beautiful! What will they look like full-grown?


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you  
Well,in my opinion they will be beautiful!  lol  
I posted here other photos of my hens.They're their parents

http://www.chickenforum.com/f38/hello-italy-1218/index2.html


----------

